# Great customer service



## username1 (Feb 5, 2013)

my first time to order from them a few days ago, order arrived within couple days i noticed i got the wrong dosage of letro. took a pic e-mailed them, within an hour i got an e-mail with a new order and tracking number, followed by another e-mail by the rep letting me know the correct order is going out tomorrow morning, and also a discount code for 20% off next time.

service like this is outstanding, and will for sure continue doing business with them, highly recommended


----------



## coltmc4545 (Feb 5, 2013)

Who is "them"? MP?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 5, 2013)

coltmc4545 said:


> Who is "them"? MP?



Look what forum you're in.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Feb 5, 2013)

We are in the sponsored section of the board.....


----------



## AlphaD (Feb 5, 2013)

Yeah I have to say again that I am really happy with them as well.


----------



## NbleSavage (Feb 5, 2013)

My experience with MP cust service was very positive also. Good lads out there.


----------



## cranium85 (Feb 9, 2013)

Was thinking about ordering some caber cuz I might add some NPp to my mast p, tpp cycle.


----------



## cranium85 (Feb 20, 2013)

Pulled the trigger and ordered some caber for futures nandrolone cycle. Also ordered some peptides. MGF, peg- MGF, IGFlr3, ghrp-6 and a bunch of m2 cuz I'm pale ass shit right now lol. Fucking hate winter. 

I know a lot of lr3 doesn't test out well, but i figured with the reveiws these guys are getting everywhere that these guys must have some good LR3, if anyone does.

Will get back with reveiws. I'm going to really start all these peps most likely towards the end of. My cycle of tpp, mast p. and then. Continue to run them thru pct and on for a little while after.

Will get. Back to u when everything arrives.


----------



## Dtownry (Feb 21, 2013)

Peckerwood...I can't resist it anymore!  I have to ask.  Are you a real Peckerwood?


----------



## cranium85 (Feb 21, 2013)

Pm me bro...


----------



## cranium85 (Feb 21, 2013)

Not a convo to be had in the open


----------



## Dtownry (Feb 21, 2013)

PecKerW0OD said:


> Not a convo to be had in the open



Shit and I was just kidding.


----------



## RowdyBrad (Feb 23, 2013)

none better than MP.

don't go heavy on the mt2, it sneaks up on you.


----------

